# Monster Bobcat Before/After



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just a huge cat, and man what an awesome looking mount, great job!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks again for all the kind words fellas. 

-Griff, the Cat was actually 28lbs I believe. Would have weighed more like 32lb's, but with a week straight of terrible weather out there last winter, this Cat had lost a decent amount of weight being holed up. He was a bit let out in the hind area.

Mike


----------

